# Reconing a Cerwin Vega stroker 4ohm dvc 18????!!?



## NCSUsq (Mar 27, 2014)

I found a diamond in the rough at the flea market. It is a blown but still decent shape ie not missing any parts. Fancy negotiating got it to come home with me for $25. Which I thought was a great deal. I am new, have never re-coned anything yet and I found a relatively good play by play instructions with pictures. However I have found it difficult locating a recone kit. Only seem to find the 15 kit. Can anyone help me. I really want to hear this thing!! Please help!!


----------



## NCSUsq (Mar 27, 2014)

If a dual 2 ohm kit is available and would work with the basket/motor. I would rather have that if possible. As I'm running a memphis 16-st1000d


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

www.subwooferparts.com email them and see if they can get you a kit that will work. If not Speaker Exchange - Speaker repair, replacement, recone, refoam, parts and diy kits.


----------



## NCSUsq (Mar 27, 2014)

T3mpest said:


> www.subwooferparts.com email them and see if they can get you a kit that will work. If not Speaker Exchange - Speaker repair, replacement, recone, refoam, parts and diy kits.[/
> 
> I checked both sites and the speaker exchange is the one place that actually had 15"s. I am however going to email both sites and cross my fingers... If anyone has an extra kit. I would be willing to buy it with the right feedback....


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Speaker Exchange has 18" recone kits. May not be shown on the site but they do have them. I have a SVC 18 that doesn't NEED but could stand a recone. I was quoted $80 for the kit through Speaker Exchange.

Email Melissa through the Speaker Exchange site.


----------



## NCSUsq (Mar 27, 2014)

Notloudenuf said:


> Speaker Exchange has 18" recone kits. May not be shown on the site but they do have them. I have a SVC 18 that doesn't NEED but could stand a recone. I was quoted $80 for the kit through Speaker Exchange.
> 
> Email Melissa through the Speaker Exchange site.


Email has been sent and thanks a ton. I almost gave up on finding a kit.  so excited now. This just completed my day...


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

NCSUsq said:


> Email has been sent and thanks a ton. I almost gave up on finding a kit.  so excited now. This just completed my day...


You are welcome from a fellow NCSU grad.


----------



## NCSUsq (Mar 27, 2014)

Also got an old JL 15w1-4 brand new in the box($30). As well as an old power acoustik 980lt. $30 for 1000rms watts. Can I get an amen!? So the pack runs deep on here it looks like!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Here's 4 that I did years a go:

https://www.facebook.com/jason.wins...486759698017116.129073.100000492690189&type=3


----------



## NCSUsq (Mar 27, 2014)

thehatedguy said:


> Here's 4 that I did years a go:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/jason.wins...486759698017116.129073.100000492690189&type=3


Not sure where you found 4 of them. This is the first one I've seen in person. How about I send you mine and you send me one of yours I'll pay shipping and we can call it good?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> Here's 4 that I did years a go:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/jason.wins...486759698017116.129073.100000492690189&type=3


Is there a link that doesn't involve Facebook? I'm not on it and when I click your link it only shows Login to Facebook.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

It's only on my Facebook page.

Contact Jay Lovelace at Creative Acoustics in Raleigh. He might have a factory CV recone kit like I used on those I did back then.

That's been 6 or 7 years a go, they are long gone...


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

If you don't have any luck with the other places try this. It's the name and number for a shop near me. This guy has amazed me with some of the original stuff he has had to repair Old School speakers I've taken in. If he doesn't have one he can probably get it or tell you where you can. I have a 12" Stroker that needs the soft parts replaced(the clown that owned it b-4 me spray painted the spider black. Blasphemy!!)and he said he could handle it no problem. Good luck! 

Awesome score for $25!


Speaker Workshop
260-426-8742
Fort Wayne, IN


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Super jealous!! 

Any time I go on the hunt for some blown subs to rebuild, people seem to think they're worth their ****ing weight in gold and price them just a little bit below market value of a working used model. The cheapest I've ever seen a blown stroker sell for is 120 bucks, and that was just for the bare motor and basket for a 12"!


----------



## NCSUsq (Mar 27, 2014)

I knew I got a deal but $120 being the cheapest? This is why flea markets are awesome. Right now with the kit ordered I'm at $139 with the subwoofer. My next problem will be an enclosure. I really wish I could give it the space it needs/wants but it will be going into the a trunk of my delivery vehicle. 1999ford escort. After that. It will be which amp to use. I have a memphis st1000d. Zapco i600, orion 2500d(in the shop for new fets). I would love any enclosure building advice since I will have to go large sealed or my entire trunk basically for a ported one.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

NCSUsq said:


> I knew I got a deal but $120 being the cheapest? This is why flea markets are awesome. Right now with the kit ordered I'm at $139 with the subwoofer. My next problem will be an enclosure. I really wish I could give it the space it needs/wants but it will be going into the a trunk of my delivery vehicle. 1999ford escort. After that. It will be which amp to use. I have a memphis st1000d. Zapco i600, orion 2500d(in the shop for new fets). I would love any enclosure building advice since I will have to go large sealed or my entire trunk basically for a ported one.


if you could mimic the way home subwoofer pre-amp circuits are built, using common DSP tools or even just a couple of home-spun electronic crossover/equalization boards, you could do the passive radiator design that takes up less room and compensates for the negatives of shrinking the box volume.

think Infinity BassLink, but in a bigger package.


----------



## NCSUsq (Mar 27, 2014)

cajunner said:


> if you could mimic the way home subwoofer pre-amp circuits are built, using common DSP tools or even just a couple of home-spun electronic crossover/equalization boards, you could do the passive radiator design that takes up less room and compensates for the negatives of shrinking the box volume.
> 
> think Infinity BassLink, but in a bigger package.


Yes. I wish. But finding a compatible passive might prove difficult. But that would be awesome to actually make it work.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

http://www.rollmeover.com/bronco_fab/amps/Cerwin_Vega_Stroker_Manual.pdf

Sealed...you probably wouldn't like so much. And if you model the 18 with the specs given...you get a funky looking response graph.


----------



## NCSUsq (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for that. Ported will be the way to go. I just found out my kit was 2 day shipped it seems and will be here Friday!! Crazy right!! Off to habitat for humanity reuse center then to Home Depot. Gonna need a lot of mdf... I'll take plenty of pictures btw.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

NCSUsq said:


> Thanks for that. Ported will be the way to go.


----------



## NCSUsq (Mar 27, 2014)

^ very nice. So I just opened up my recone kit. And the cone seems rather flimsy to me? Is that normal until it's installed? This is my first time. Maybe it will seem stiffer once all glued in. Even the original spiders and surround seem a lot thicker. I might be answering my own question but maybe it's just age that made it more brittle/stiff.


----------



## NCSUsq (Mar 27, 2014)

The recone kit is a much thinner material. And the speaker repair guy says only to put 1000rms to it and not the whole 1600, I don't really mind this as 1600 is a bit much for a ford escort. It's only going to have a zapco i600 at first until I get the 2500d repaired. Any small/ low profile box suggestions?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

That is because it is aftermarket.

It is going to be hard to recommend enclosures because the parameters will change with the new aftermarket kit.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Do you have a freshly reconed Stroker 18 to play with?


----------



## NCSUsq (Mar 27, 2014)

I sure do. It's very pretty. I had it professionally done. I figured I'll practice on something with a cheaper recone. I snatched up a sundown SA-12 with some rough looking surround and a second memphis 1000d for $100 last week. Thinking about practicing with that one since the recone is $52 shipped to my house.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Who did it for you? Creative?


----------



## NCSUsq (Mar 27, 2014)

Actually it was Pro speaker repair, this guy use to work for creative back in the 90's and has 6 18" strokers of his own, works out of a garage but he does some really great work. And I had my sub back in 2 days. I heard turn around at creative isn't what it used to be.... Also his prices were very good. $25 for the 18, but he said its $20 for a 12.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

NCSUsq said:


> Actually it was Pro speaker repair, this guy use to work for creative back in the 90's and has 6 18" strokers of his own, works out of a garage but he does some really great work. And I had my sub back in 2 days. I heard turn around at creative isn't what it used to be.... Also his prices were very good. $25 for the 18, but he said its $20 for a 12.


Dang! $25 and you supply the recone is not bad at all. Almost under $100 for a new stroker.
Might have to go ahead and pick up 12" and 18" recone kits for my beasts.


----------



## NCSUsq (Mar 27, 2014)

Notloudenuf said:


> Dang! $25 and you supply the recone is not bad at all. Almost under $100 for a new stroker.
> Might have to go ahead and pick up 12" and 18" recone kits for my beasts.


Any chance you want to get rid of your 12"? I have a few amps that need repair, know anyone who could help me out? SS reference 604, orion 2500d, focal solid 1. Reference needs resistors, orion needs 1 MOSFET and a cap or 2, the focal is beyond my troubleshooting skills. Keeps blowing fuses when hooked up with power. I'd like to find someone locally. Or at least within an hour drive. Or if anyone will make me an offer as is... :-/


----------



## NCSUsq (Mar 27, 2014)

I now have 4- 4'x8' sheets of 1/2" MDF. I am really tempted to make a 5cu ft sealed box with lots of poly fill. And see what happens. I know it won't be like a ported enclosure but it's going in a ford escort. I gotta work with what I got.


----------

